# new foster babies!!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Adorable. His ears look short, they didn't cut them off too did they?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I think his ears may have suffered frostbite. They seem kind of 'wrinkly' and hairless and leathery around the edges though are not sore or crusty - so they may have frozen and healed already.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

They are cutie pies! Glad they're finally being taken care of the way they deserve. That someone tried to cut his tail off makes me feel physically ill. People are so cruel.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor babies, I'm glad they are in good hands now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness they are in such great hands to take care of them now. I love those sweet little faces. Please give them lots of kisses from me. I bet when they are all healthy to go to their new home they will be snatched up fast.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you so much for taking these cuties in and loving them! Can't wait to see them grow. Give them kisses from us!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're absolutely adorable-I know they're in very good hands with you. 

Enjoy caring for them and spoiling them.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Please give them some kisses from me too. Thank you for taking care of the precious little babies.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Boomer and Cooper are doing well - thriving and growing!! I am happy to say!! Eating well and acting like healthy puppies, wrestling, playing and just plain curious.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Charliethree said:


> Boomer and Cooper are doing well - thriving and growing!! I am happy to say!! Eating well and acting like healthy puppies, wrestling, playing and just plain curious.


That's awesome news. I don't understand people sometimes.... why would you cut off his tail at least without a vet?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God Bless You!!*

God Bless You for fostering them!

Boomer and Cooper are precious and adorable and they have SOMEONE that LOVES THEM!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Took these two babies into the vet today for vaccinations. The news was not so good, and of course, no vaccinations were given. These poor little guys are dealing with lice (itchy itchy) and a suspected case of demodex mange. We suspect that Cooper, the bigger of the two, has demodex mange starting on his face, he is losing his hair on his muzzle and around his eyes, Boomer has it too, but not quite as bad. The mange is something we hope they will beat without treatment as it is caused by a lowered immune system and is localized to the face. So cross your fingers, this will be the case and it does not spread, as having treated former fosters for generalized demodex - it is not a treatment that is 'easy' on the dog.
On the upside. Both pups are growing good. They both have doubled their weight, and size and are pretty happy rambunctious puppies. Boomer's amputated tail has healed well, no more infection and the protuding bone is almost covered, and he is growing some fur on it - going to be the cutest little wagger around!​


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad they are putting weight on but sorry they are having mange issues. Give them lots of hugs of kisses.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so thankful these babies came into your care when they did. Hoping the mange can be under control soon without any further impact on their little immune systems. Bless their hearts, they deserve an easy time with lots of love. And bless you for taking care of them. Please keep us updated (with pics). BTW, our springer Cody's tail was docked WAY too short, and when he wags it almost vibrates. We call it his wiggler.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Babies*

Thank you for loving and caring for these little babies. You are an angel!
They are SO CUTE!!


----------

